# MAC LIPSTICK EXACT DUPE ALERT FOR STUDDED KISS!!



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Feb 20, 2014)

I realized this was an exact dupe when I wore these colors days apart from each other   Check out this photo!!


----------



## cocoashanell (Feb 23, 2014)

Thx


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Feb 23, 2014)

cocoashanell said:


> Thx


You are welcome sug


----------

